# Northern Virginia, Sales Arborist



## coffeecraver (Mar 23, 2005)

I received this message today 

From: Melanie Swaringen <[email protected]> 
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Sales Arborist Opportunity - perhaps you know someone 
Date: Mar 22, 2005 1:38 PM 
Hello! I am a professional recruiter in the lawn and garden industry. I am currently recruiting for a Sales Arborist. I wanted to contact you to network on this opportunity. The position is located in Northern Virginia. My client will pay relocation for qualified individuals. The salary is a competitive base, plus commission. Required for this position is:

* 5 - 7 years of sales experience
*Arboriculture knowledge and experience
*Sales of tree and shrub care services to residential and commercial landscapers

Background requirements are:
*Arborist with sales experience
*Ability to grow a territory
*Ability to build and maintain relationships
*ISA certified

If you know of anyone interested, kindly forward this information along. Interested individuals are asked to submit their resume as a WORD document. I truly appreciate your time.

Please visit our NEW Web Site ~ www.mrilanco.com 

Regards,

Melanie K. Swaringen
Account Executive
We don't just fill jobs, we build careers!


MRI of Lancaster County
Phone: 803.548.8140 ext. 18
Fax: 803.548.8141
Cell: 704.604.7595
[email protected]
www.mrilanco.com


----------

